# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία PC] Logitech Z-340 δεν παίζει το ένα ηχείο

## grepms

Αγόρασα μεταχειρισμένα τα ηχεία Logitech Z-340 και διαπίστωσα ότι δεν λειτουργεί καθόλου το ένα ηχείο. Το ηχείο που δεν παίζει είναι αυτό που έχει τους διακόπτες και την πλακετίτσα, το άλλο και το subwoofer παίζουν κανονικά. Μπορώ να τα "σώσω";

----------


## GeorgeZ

Με μία μπαταρία 1.5V στους πόλους του μεγαφώνου "γρατζουνάει";
Μήπως το πρόβλημα είναι το καλώδιο / φις που πάει στο PC;  Κάπου αλλού το δοκίμασες; π.χ. κινητό τηλέφωνο;

----------


## grepms

Το δοκίμασα και στο κινητό μου αλλά και στην έξοδο των ακουστικών των ηχείων που έχω ήδη πάνω στο pc αλλά πάλι δεν έπαιζει το ένα ήχειο.

Τεστ με μπαταρία εννοείς κάτι ανάλογο με το παρακάτω βίντεο με την διαφορά ότι η μπαταρία θα είναι 1,5v που απλά θα την ενώσω με καλωδιάκια έτσι όπως είναι το ηχείο συνδεδεμένο με την πλακέτα; 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpdKpnz8h64

----------


## vasilimertzani

Βγαλε τα καλωδια του ηχειου και δοκιμασε με την μπαταρια

----------

FILMAN (17-03-17)

----------


## GeorgeZ

Δες αν αυτές οι κολλήσεις είναι ΟΚ.

----------


## grepms

Το δοκίμασα με την μπαταρία και "γρατζουνάει" και με το πολύμετρο δείχνει 3,8. Συνονόματε στις κολλήσεις που έχεις κυκλώσει δεν βλέπω κάτι περίεργο.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Δες μηπως ειναι κανενα φισακι,η το ποντεσιομετρο αν ειναι στερεοφωνικο.

----------


## johnnyb

Τσεκαρες τα καλωδια με το πολυμετρο που συνδεονται απο το ηχειο   στο Sub ειναι ολα ενταξει ?

Μπορει το προβλημα να βρισκεται στην κεντρικη πλακετα μεσα στο sub

----------


## grepms

> Τσεκαρες τα καλωδια με το πολυμετρο που συνδεονται απο το ηχειο   στο Sub ειναι ολα ενταξει ?
> 
> Μπορει το προβλημα να βρισκεται στην κεντρικη πλακετα μεσα στο sub


Δεν τα τσέκαρα επειδή είμαι εντελώς ερασιτέχνης με το "άθλημα". Πρέπει να βγουν τα καλώδια από την πλακέτα για να κάνω τις μετρήσεις χωρίς να γίνει κάποια ζημιά στην πλακέτα ή τα μετράω όπως είναι πάνω στην πλακέτα απλά βάζοντας το πολύμετρο στο Ω;

Επίσης μια διαπίστωση που έκανα είναι ότι όταν τα ηχεία είναι ενεργοποιημένα και χωρίς να παίζει μουσική, το ηχείο που δεν λειτουργεί είναι εντελώς νεκρό και δεν κάνει ούτε τον θόρυβο που ακούγεται σαν "φύσημα" όσο και αν αυξομειώσω την ένταση.

----------


## johnnyb

> Δεν τα τσέκαρα επειδή είμαι εντελώς ερασιτέχνης με το "άθλημα". Πρέπει να βγουν τα καλώδια από την πλακέτα για να κάνω τις μετρήσεις χωρίς να γίνει κάποια ζημιά στην πλακέτα ή τα μετράω όπως είναι πάνω στην πλακέτα απλά βάζοντας το πολύμετρο στο Ω;
> 
> Επίσης μια διαπίστωση που έκανα είναι ότι όταν τα ηχεία είναι ενεργοποιημένα και χωρίς να παίζει μουσική, το ηχείο που δεν λειτουργεί είναι εντελώς νεκρό και δεν κάνει ούτε τον θόρυβο που ακούγεται σαν "φύσημα" όσο και αν αυξομειώσω την ένταση.


Οχι δεν χρειαζεται να βγαλεις τα καλωδια μετρας τα ακρα  καθε καλωδιου εκει που ειναι κολλημενα στις πλακετες  με το πολυμετρο στα Ω πρεπει να εχεις 0 σε καλο καλωδιο. (εννοειται χωρις να ειναι συνδεμενη η συσκευη στο δικτυο)

----------


## Karny

Αρα το ηχειάκι δεν είναι καμμένο.Το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχει χαλάσει το καρφάκι σε κάποιο σημείο κ να μη φτάνει καθόλου ήχος από την πηγή στην πλακέτα.Οπότε μετράς Ω στη μύτη από το καρφάκι και εκεί που καταλήγει το καλώδιο στην πλακέτα.

----------


## grepms

Λοιπόν μόλις έκανα τις μετρήσεις στα δύο καλωδιάκια που πάνε στο μεγάφωνο και στο χοντρό καλώδιο και όλες οι τιμές που πήρα ήταν 00,x εκτός από δύο που έβγαζαν 100(αυτά με το κίτρινο). Αν δεν είναι κατανοητό το σχέδιο πείτε μου για να δώσω περισσότερες διευκρινίσεις. Ευχαριστώ.





Παρακάτω έχω γράψει τις τιμές που μου έβγαλε στο jack 3,5:

----------


## Karny

Μμμ οπότε έχουμε καλό ηχείο και καλό jack με τον ήχο να φτάνει στην πλακέτα..Αρα αυτό που μένει είναι να μετρήσεις τα καλώδια του ηχείου και μετά ακολουθείς την πλακέτα για κάποια ασυνέχεια..Μερικές φορές φαίνεται εντάξει αλλά κάτι μπορεί να έχει ξεκολλήσει και να μη φαίνεται εύκολα..ή να έχει κοπεί η πλακέτα σε κάποιο σημείο..

----------


## grepms

> Μμμ οπότε έχουμε καλό ηχείο και καλό jack με τον ήχο να φτάνει στην πλακέτα..Αρα αυτό που μένει είναι να μετρήσεις τα καλώδια του ηχείου και μετά ακολουθείς την πλακέτα για κάποια ασυνέχεια..Μερικές φορές φαίνεται εντάξει αλλά κάτι μπορεί να έχει ξεκολλήσει και να μη φαίνεται εύκολα..ή να έχει κοπεί η πλακέτα σε κάποιο σημείο..


Εννοείς τα δύο καλωδιάκια που έκοψα από το ηχείο; γιατί αν εννοείς αυτά, τα δοκίμασα πρώτα πρώτα(τα αναφέρω στην αρχή στο προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου με τις δύο φωτογραφίες).

Την πλακέτα πως την ελέγχω για ασυνέχεια;

----------


## Karny

Κάνε και κάτι άλλο..βάλε ακουστικά στην υποδοχή και πες μας αν έχεις κανονικά ήχο ή το ένα είναι νεκρό.
Στην πλακέτα κούνα πυκνωτές κτλ από τη μία πλευρά και δες μήπως υπάρχει σπασμένη κόλληση από την άλλη.Μπορείς να ξαναπεράσεις κάποιες κολλήσεις προληπτικά..Επίσης αν κάποιος το είχε ανοίξει και του ξέφυγε κάτι αιχμηρό μπορεί να έχει χαράξει την πλακέτα και να έχει κόψει κάποιο διαδρομο..

----------


## grepms

Έβαλα ακουστικά και παίζουν και τα δύο τους. Τώρα αν είχε βάλει άλλος χέρι δεν το γνωρίζω και δεν θα το μάθω ποτέ. Πάντως δεν είδα σημάδια στις βίδες.

----------


## Karny

Λοιπόν συνονόματε επειδή δεν είχα ποτέ τέτοιου τύπου ηχεία δεν ξέρω ακριβώς πως λειτουργούν αλλά από ότι κατάλαβα από τις φωτό το ηχειάκι δε παίρνει ήχο από την πλακέτα αλλά από το καλώδιο που έρχεται από το sub και εκεί είναι ο ενισχυτής τους.Άρα σύμφωνα με τη φωτό τα pins 5 και 6 αντιστοιχούν στον ήχο του ηχείου.Οπότε άνοιξε sub και δες εκεί τι συμβαίνει στην πλακέτα..
Επίσης από ότι διαβάζω στο ιντερνετ αυτό το φις με τα πινάκια δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο,ανοιξε το sub και δες το κ αυτό..

----------


## grepms

Πρώτα απ΄ όλα σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για άλλη μια φορά! 

Επίτελους βρήκα τι φταίει και είναι είτε το 9πινο βύσμα είτε η υποδοχή του. Είχα βάλει τα ηχεία να παίζουν μουσική και κουνούσα το βύσμα ώσπου κάποια στιγμή έπαιξε και το άλλο ηχείο! Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι πρέπει όλη την ώρα να κουνάω ή να κρατάω το καλώδιο για να παίζουν και τα δύο ηχεία αλλιώς σταματάει το ένα. Επίσης "θέση" του καλωδίου ώστε να παίζουν και τα δύο δεν μπορώ να βρω γιατί τραντάζεται το subwoofer και κουνάει το καλώδιο.

----------


## Papas00zas

Περνάς με κόλληση τις επαφές στην πλακέτα και αν έχεις πάλι τα ίδια πας ολοταχώς για βύσμα εφόσον το καλώδιο έχει συνέχεια. Το βύσμα είναι 9 pin Mini-DIN,λογικά θα το βρεις από ebay

----------


## grepms

Πρέπει όμως με κάποιο τρόπο να καταλάβω αν φταίει το βύσμα ή η υποδοχή του βύσματος για να προχωρήσω σε αντικατάσταση. Παίζει να υπάρχει πουθενά από Ελλάδα καλώδιο προέκταση ώστε να καταλάβω που χάνει την επαφή; Γιατί στο ebay βρήκα μόνο Αμερική και είναι πανάκριβο:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mini-Din-9-p...gAAOxygPtS5Zuk

----------


## johnnyb

Πολυ πιθανο να ειναι ξεκολλημενο το θηλυκο βυσμα  απο απροσεχτη χρηση , θελουν περασμα  οι κολλησεις οπως σου ειπαν τα παιδια (αν δεν το εχεις ξανακανει βρες καποιον να σε βοηθησει) 
και αν επιμενει το προβλημα πας για αντικατασταση 

https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20170326111717&  SearchText=mini+din+9

----------


## grepms

Τώρα που άνοιξα το καπάκι του subwoofer και βάζω πάνω το καλώδιο και το κουνάω δεξιά-αριστέρα, δεν βλέπω να κουνιέται τίποτα στις κολλήσεις. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι έχουν φάει ζόρι τα καλώδια(λογικά πάνω σε τοίχο) επειδή είναι "στραβά". Του aliexpress τα έχω δει αλλά έλεγα μήπως βρω το καλώδιο που παρέθεσα για να καταλάβω τι από τα δύο πρέπει να αλλάξω. Πάντως αυτό που είναι στην πλακέτα είναι πολύ δύσκολο να αλλαχτεί γιατί δεν βγαίνει το καπάκι έξω(με το ζόρι βγαίνει 2cm) μιας και τα καλώδια που έρχονται από το subwoofer είναι τσίτα τεντομένα και είναι κολλημένα στην πλακέτα και στο βύσμα της τροφοδοσίας.

----------


## ezizu

Ξαναπέρασε αρχικά τις κολλήσεις στα ποδαράκια του βύσματος .
Κάποιες, ακόμα και από την φωτογραφία , φαίνονται ότι  είναι ψυχρές.

----------


## grepms

> Τώρα που άνοιξα το καπάκι του subwoofer και βάζω πάνω το καλώδιο και το κουνάω δεξιά-αριστέρα, δεν βλέπω να κουνιέται τίποτα στις κολλήσεις. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι έχουν φάει ζόρι τα καλώδια(λογικά πάνω σε τοίχο) επειδή είναι "στραβά". Του aliexpress τα έχω δει αλλά έλεγα μήπως βρω το καλώδιο που παρέθεσα για να καταλάβω τι από τα δύο πρέπει να αλλάξω. Πάντως αυτό που είναι στην πλακέτα είναι πολύ δύσκολο να αλλαχτεί γιατί δεν βγαίνει το καπάκι έξω(με το ζόρι βγαίνει 2cm) μιας και τα καλώδια που έρχονται από το subwoofer είναι τσίτα τεντομένα και είναι κολλημένα στην πλακέτα και στο βύσμα της τροφοδοσίας.


Συμφορουμίτη είσαι απίστευτος...πραγματικά χίλια ευχαριστώ!!! Και φυσικά ευχαριστώ και όλα τα μέλη για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά τους! Το πήγα σε έναν γνωστό μου ηλεκτρονικό και του είπα να μου περάσει με σολντερίνη τις κολλήσεις που μου είπες(εγώ φοβόμουν μην τις κολλήσω όλες μαζί επειδή ήταν πολύ κοντά μεταξύ τους) και παίζει και το δεύτερο ηχείο! Μου έριξε και σπρέι στο ποτενσιόμετρο και σταμάτησαν και τα "χρατσαχρούτσα"!

----------


## grepms

Τελικά δεν ξεμπέρδεψα τόσο "εύκολα". Τώρα μου κάνει το άλλο ηχείο κάτι θορύβους χρατς χρουτς όταν είναι απλά ενεργοποιημένα και χωρίς να έχω βάλει να αναπαράγουν κάποιο αρχείο ήχου. Πάντως ήχο βγάζουν κανονικά και τα δύο ηχεία. Τι κοιτάζω τώρα;

----------


## Karny

Μάλλον το καλώδιο ή κάποια κόλληση δεν έγινε καλά.Οταν το κουνάς σταματάει ο θόρυβος;

----------

